# any reports at all



## t_dog755 (Jul 31, 2005)

well not sure if i can name this dam or not but how is the fishing at the foot dam.i hvae fished the tippy did good .since i am new to salom fishing but i want to be able to try as many spots as i can and learn as much as i can but i like to see a few reports on this side of the state .if there is any since what i have read abot the east side being so bad right now.just like to read a few reports though,or any kinda reports would be great


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

In two words: very slow! The cooler weather might start bringing in a few more, but very few and far between the first half of this past week. An odd fish taken below the dam and at the Highbanks on small spoons. A few more fish seen at the gravel bluff but they were really movin'. Seemed like the best doings were at the pierhead at dawn and just before from a couple we talked with out there. Light pressure, overall. Happy to see the DNR in the evening by the dam checking things out. They also commented that it's been very slow so far from their observations and contacts.


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

I was there on Sat. landed 2, but not many fish in yet. I'll try to post the pics later.
Tom


----------



## t_dog755 (Jul 31, 2005)

well thanks for the report ,also what where you useing to fish them and how long where you fishing,but most of all where there alot of other guys fishing.love to see the pic's as soon as you get them up .good luck next trip if you go anytime soon .


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/531/medium/Oscoda_male.jpg


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/531/medium/Oscoda_female2.jpg

I don't think I did that right. I read how to post the pics, but I'm not seeing the picture icon.

I was using ESL's. I was fishing for about 3 hours. The normal places (the dam, high banks, ect.) had alot of guys. I didn't even try those spots. I went for a hike and found a nice hole that was holding some fish.

Tom


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

I couldn't get the pics to load so I changed my avitar to one of the pics from saturday. It's small, but it's the only way I could get it in a post.

Tom


----------



## t_dog755 (Jul 31, 2005)

thank you for the info and nice fish looks bigger then the one i got a tippy a few weeks ago.


----------



## scoot (Jul 4, 2001)

hey weekendredneck, those catseyes are nice arent they?


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

Yeah, I really like them. My wife got me them for Christmas, I use them whenever I fish at night. Make retying alot easier, and there not as bulky as a head lamp.
Tom


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Heres one:










And the other:


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks NEMichsportsman! 
Tom


----------

